#ubuntu-co 2010-11-22
<ervinrueda> Buenas noches
<ervinrueda> tengo un problema al instalar Ubuntu en un portátil que no viene con SO
<kuadrosx> ervinrueda: SO?
<ervinrueda> Sistema Operativo
<ervinrueda> no viene con ningun sistema operativo
<kuadrosx> si instalas Ubuntu, tendras ubuntu como sistema operativo
<kuadrosx> algo en tu pregunta esta mal
<ervinrueda> es que al instalarlo aparece el error root failed to setup
<ervinrueda> la instalación aparece que como si estubiese normal, llega al punto que dice que hay que reiniciar... se reinicia y no se puede hacer nada
<ervinrueda> la pantalla queda Negra
<kuadrosx> entonces hubo un error al instalar
<kuadrosx> :P
<ervinrueda> pero cual?
<ervinrueda> es que no he podido hacer nada
<ervinrueda> buenas de nuevo
<Emerling> buenas
<ervinrueda> es que tengo problemas para instalar Ubuntu en un computador que no viene de fabrica con un sistema operativo
<ervinrueda> y no sé que hacer
<Emerling> ervinrueda,   cuales tu problema en si? 
<ervinrueda> el erro que aparece es "root failed to setup"
<Emerling> estas arrancandodesde la unidad de cd/dvd ?
<ervinrueda> la instalación parece normal, pero cuando se renicia la pantalla queda en negro
<ervinrueda> si
<Emerling> que procesador usas?
<ervinrueda> AMD x2
<Emerling> y la versiond eubuntu que estas instalando estas seguro es para AMD
<Emerling> o descargaste la evrsion i386?
<Emerling> estas alli?
<ervinrueda> no para 64 B
<ervinrueda> estoy instalando el ubuntu que es
<ervinrueda> cre
<ervinrueda> creo
<Emerling> ok, te voy a dar el link para quedescargues una version para amd pruebas con esa
<Emerling> supongo que e suna pc de escritorio
<Emerling> no laptop
<ervinrueda> es una laptop
<Emerling> ahh okj
<Emerling> dame un min
<ervinrueda> bueno
<Emerling> mini laptop o laptop normal?
<ervinrueda> note book
<Emerling> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Emerling> para la version 10.04 lts
<Emerling> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Emerling> para la 10.10 
<Emerling> supongo sabes el procedimiento para quemar el cd 
<ervinrueda> es una AMD Athlon II
<Emerling> no hay problema
<ervinrueda> si claro...
<Emerling> quema tu cd, reinicia y haz tu proceso normal
<Emerling>  debe funcionarte
<ervinrueda> ese le sirve al que al Atlon II?
<Emerling> si
<ervinrueda> bueno, gracias por la ayuda
<Emerling> por nada espero t sairva
<Emerling> te sirva
<ervinrueda> gracias
<carabobo> bunas a todos
<SergioMeneses> carabobo, \o
<abr4xas> buenas, alguien vivo a estas horas?
<novato> yo
<abr4xas> ;D
<abr4xas> necesito ayuda en algo...
<abr4xas> Tengo instalado la 10
<abr4xas> 10.10 xD
<abr4xas> pero quiero regresar a la 10.04 sin formatear ni nada...
<abr4xas> Sabes como puedo hacerlo?
<Andphe> hola hollman 
<hollman> hola Andphe 
<Andphe> bien o no ?
<hollman> mm pues en la lucha :P
<hollman> como va todo por Tulua ?
<Andphe> bien :P
<Andphe> el otro día andabas buscando material sobre llaves
<Andphe> encontraste algo bueno ?
<hollman> Andphe, pues un manual que me envio el banco de un sw
<hollman> y pues en general me sirvio ...
<hollman> pere lo busco y miro si no hay info relevante y se lo envio
<Andphe> es que estoy emproblemao con ese launchpad
<hollman> jejejeje, cual es el lio ?? de firmas ?
<hollman> cuenteme, en LP si tengo algo de exp por que hace un tiempo trabaje un proyecto con bzr
<Andphe> pues
<Andphe> que hcae tiempo tenia una llave que era con la que usaba mi ppa
<Andphe> a mi se me perdió esa llave
<Andphe> y la borré del launchpad y generé una nueva
<Andphe> sin embargo cuando subo cosas al ppa
<Andphe> sigue apareciendo la firma vieja
<Andphe> la llave*
<Andphe> no se que hacer
<Andphe> estoy totalmetne perdido
<hollman> Andphe, como es su cuenta LP ?
<Andphe> andphe
<hollman> Andphe, pero veo 1ue tiene 2
<Andphe> launchpad.net/~andphe
<Andphe> pongale cuidado
<hollman> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x7CAE6309BB89574E37F55C36EFE444FD6AE14EF2&op=index y http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x8DE368D06C89C88703AB77DC2DB0C26DE71DC1D9&op=index
<Andphe> si reviso el paguete que firmé
<Andphe> me dice
<Andphe> gpg: Firmado el lun 22 nov 2010 06:05:01 COT usando clave RSA ID 6AE14EF2
<Andphe> que es una de las 2 llaves que aparece en launchpad
<hollman> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xEFE444FD6AE14EF2 ---> esa
<Andphe> pero si importas por ejemplo mi ppa
<Andphe> te da otra
<Andphe> te da esta 
<Andphe> pub   1024R/2082CDED 2009-06-10
<Andphe> uid                  Launchpad PPA for Andrés Felipe Vargas
<hollman> esta E71DC1D9 ?
<Andphe> no 2082CDED
<hollman> y esta que es? cual es ? E71DC1D9
<hollman> Andphe, entre a https://edge.launchpad.net/~hollman/+editpgpkeys
<hollman> y mire el listado de las activas y desactivadas
<Andphe> ahi no aparece
<Andphe> y en launchpad rara vez le contestan a uno
<hollman> Andphe, no hay irc de lp ?
<Andphe> si
<hollman> pero muy raro, como no le va a aparacer en el edit gpgkeys
<Andphe> pero es dificil que le contesten a uno
<Andphe> voy a reintentar a ver
<hollman> Andphe, y si desactiva todas y genera una nueva ?
<hollman> Andphe, no es obligatorio que esa misma llave que esta utilizando sea con la que firmó el CoC ?
<Andphe> no idea
<Andphe> el problema es que no tengo la llave privada 
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Andphe> hollman, en lp me dicen que eso es solo un warning
<Andphe> quede peor
<Andphe> pero creo que puede ser un problema de versiones
<Keyboardx86> Hola a todos
<hollman> Andphe, jaj, no creo ...
<hollman> como va entonces ?
<Andphe> pues atrancado
<Andphe> :P
<Andphe> pero tengo que trabajar
<Andphe> aca voy masticandole mientras trabajo
<Andphe> ahi puse otra pregunta en #launchpad
<Andphe> a ver si me desatranco
<hollman> jejejejeje
<Andphe> hollman, y lo peor es que en launchpad ya me dijieron
<Andphe> "ahhh entonces no se"
<Andphe> :\
<stOrmBlast> Andphe: hola 
<Andphe> hola stOrmBlast 
<hollman> Andphe, :-o
<hollman> :E
<stOrmBlast> hollman: hola
 * stOrmBlast ausente :P
<Andphe> hollman, lo que passa es que estoy muy adelantado para mi epoca
<hollman> o/
<hollman> jaj
<hollman> Andphe, jajajajaj
<s3rg10k0f> orale que onda ubunteros :-)
<Andphe> y este tkw-one que ?
<hollman> no se pero creo que ya esta repetitivo
<hollman> estoy esperando a kuadrox para que me lo confirme
<hollman> que día puso ...
<hollman> * tkw-one has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat a la mierda el ateismo y sus profetas.)
<Andphe> si
<Andphe> yo recuerdo
<hollman> va tocar pedirlo a los admins que lo ajusticien
<stOrmBlast> muchachos que tengan buen dia o/
<SergioMeneses> hollman, Andphe eso me dijo krawek q días... he iba a comentarlo hoy al concilio :D
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, \o
<SergioMeneses> como va hermano
<s3rg10k0f> bientos 
<s3rg10k0f> y ustd que mas
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, ultimamente maso pero bueno... poniendo buena cara... porq q mas se hace
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ajusticie a ese usuario
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si... lo q pasa es q he andado demasiado corto de tiempo :S pero creame q voy a tomar cartas en ese asunto
<hollman> esoo
<hollman> que vivan los admins de u-co :D
<Forigua> gente exitos
<adcoma> Hola!
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-23
<sepirothem> sergio, que mas
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<czam> noches
<SergioMeneses> czam, \o
<czam> OT: www.tiendageel.org
<SergioMeneses> czam, s3rg10k0f q raya verlos por aquí
<czam> OT: www.tiendageek.org :P
<s3rg10k0f> czam, solo viene a hacer spam
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, jajaja ese czam como siempre #broma
<czam> OT: se le tiene la bella camiseta con descuento, 1 en 20 o para mayor economía 3  en 50
<hollman> czam, yo les debo 10k
<hollman> no se me ha olvidado :S
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<czam> ahhhh verdad y yo sin un peso para ir al club y con gente debiendome plata :P
<SergioMeneses> czam, :o q pudiente... puro "club"
 * SergioMeneses se imagina a czam y a s3rg10k0f en pura zona rosa
<czam> de lo que se perdio por no venir al CP, lo hubieramos llevado
<SergioMeneses> czam, jaja... espero subir a principios de año... a ver si se deja ver
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, tiene sque ir a la oficina de czam
<s3rg10k0f> para encontrarlo
<s3rg10k0f> trabaja viernes
<s3rg10k0f> sabado 
<s3rg10k0f> de 7 pm a 3 am
<czam> OT: jajajajajajajaja SergioMeneses diga no mas cuando viene y organizo un tututu bien grande
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> czam, jeje sabe q ando en planes de sobriedad... ando tomando medicamento :s
<IngForigua> tutututut en barranquilla
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<czam> jaaaa despues de conocer a sepirothem un tututu en Barranquilla debe ser poderoso!
<SergioMeneses> czam, :O
<SergioMeneses> czam, conoce a sepirothem 
<SergioMeneses> ?
<czam> si claro, el vino para un evento en la FCB y nos fuimos de tututu
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<sepirothem> czam: Futbol Club Barcelona????
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, mesi ahora?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: el tutututu une comunidades
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, y al fin vos seguis de padawan de czam o de s3rg10k0f ?
<SergioMeneses_> me cai
<IngForigua> oigan ese borracho
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, lol
<IngForigua> ojala me pudiera caer un lunes
<SergioMeneses_> jajaja
<IngForigua> y amanecer en x lado xDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<IngForigua> si o que czam
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, jajaja ud si como q no supera eso xD
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses_: de que habla!!!!
<IngForigua> si es con czam
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, hagase...
<IngForigua> jajajajajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, :S
<IngForigua> bueno don SergioMeneses_ relajado es que las dos semanas que pasaron estube de mil demonios
<IngForigua> nos vemos
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, jejeje fresco... así he andado yo :S
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, bye
<SergioMeneses_> yo también salgo...
<IngForigua> pilas con el guayabo
<SergioMeneses_> sino no llego mañana a la u
<IngForigua> :P
<fzeta> nas tardes, perlas:)
 * fzeta see you!
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<fzeta> re
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-24
<carabobo> ¿como estan mis camaradas colombianos?
<carabobo> ¿todo bien?
<kuadrosx> camaradas?
<kuadrosx> carabobo: como anda amigo carabobo?
<carabobo> en la lucha 
<carabobo> camarada e camaraderis
<carabobo> ubunturos si te gusta mas
<kuadrosx> WARNING: Nokogiri was built against LibXML version 2.7.6, but has dynamically loaded 2.7.7
<kuadrosx> 1. com. Persona que acompaña a otra y come y vive con ella.
<kuadrosx> 2. com. Persona que anda en compañía con otras, tratándose con amistad y confianza.
<kuadrosx> 3. com. En ciertos partidos políticos y sindicatos, correligionario o compañero.
<hollman> stOrmBlast, como es que es su nombre ?
<stOrmBlast> hollman: Cesar Gomez
<hollman> stOrmBlast,mmm
<stOrmBlast> hollman: vos conoces a pedro javier suarez quiroga?
<hollman> ud es el que me escribio ?
<hollman> para lo de la capacitacion ?
<hollman> stOrmBlast, de bucaramanga ?
<stOrmBlast> hollman: si señor
<hollman> stOrmBlast, si que ? el que me escribio, o que pedro es de bucaramanga ?
<stOrmBlast> hollman: si le escribi yo, y pedro tambien es de bucara :P
<hollman> stOrmBlast, ha si, ya lo vi
<hollman> ok, lo de las capacitaciones
<hollman> empezamos el lunes
<hollman> pedro
<hollman> si claro
<hollman> es el primo de magigfab
<hollman> **magicfab
<stOrmBlast> si, el mismo esque el sabado me encontre con el y hablamos rato pa ver si hacemos algo aqui en bucara con linux
<hollman> que borrachera que me pegue con pedro en bucara :P
<stOrmBlast> y me conto que vos estubiste por aca :P
<stOrmBlast> jajajajjajaja
<stOrmBlast> si eso me dijo jajajajajjajajaj
<hollman> aja sip, jajajaja
<hollman> ese man es abogado
<hollman> ud barman
<hollman> que chevere :D
<stOrmBlast> yo iba a ir esos dias pero no pude me toco trabajar :P
<stOrmBlast> jajajajajaj buena convinacion :$
<hollman> conbinacion
<stOrmBlast> eso :$
<hollman> Combinación
<hollman> jejejeje
<hollman> pero chevere
<hollman> me saluda al pedro
<stOrmBlast> todo bien yo lo veo cada fin de semana con un litro de aguardiente mas abajo de donde trabajo :-|
<hollman> jajajajaja ...
<stOrmBlast> bajo y subo como prendo al bar xD!
<stOrmBlast> hollman: a que hora empiezan el lunes? es decir horario ya tienen ?
<hollman> stOrmBlast, ahora o mañana les envio email a todos
<stOrmBlast> hollman: bien, en caso de que un horario se me cruce con trabajo o clase es posible recuperar el dia perdido ?
<hollman> stOrmBlast, eso espero
<hollman> ud puede en la noche
<hollman> no ?
<stOrmBlast> hollman: si claro el lunes y miercoles puedo desde las 4pm en adelante los martes de 9 en adelante pero los jueves entro a trabajar hasta el sabado
<stOrmBlast> velo velo ahi llego 
<hollman> tonces peyo 
<stOrmBlast> peyo: bien o no parce?
<peyo> >hollman que hay de nuevo?
<peyo> stOrmBlast: que dice
<hollman> peyo, bien, por aca viendo protagonistas de novela
<hollman> jej
<hollman> mentiras
<hollman> por aca cuadrando unas vainas de una emisora
<peyo> hollman: como le fue al fin con la duda juridica acerca de las redes inalambricas??
<hollman> peyo, bien, ya un man me ayudo resto ... y entre a los chats de la comision regulatoria de comunicaciones
<hollman> igual me toca pedir ayuda para redactar un disclaimer
<hollman> pero pa luego
<hollman> ando tan ocupado que no me ha quedado tiempo pa eso
<hollman> y lamentablemente si yo no trabajo mis compañeros tampoco :(
<hollman>  :E
<peyo> hollman: bueno y tiene informacion al respecto que me pueda facilitar?? le agradeceria
<stOrmBlast> hollman: hay que instalar drupal ?
<hollman> peyo, pues la unica ley que medio regula
<hollman> el espectro
<hollman> stOrmBlast, nop, en el mismo de ubuntu-co.com
<stOrmBlast> hollman: ok
<stOrmBlast> peyo: que parce todo bien ?
<hollman> stOrmBlast, eso si, toca con cuidado por que les voy a dar admin
<hollman> pilas pues con los clics
<peyo> stOrmBlast: si....con frio ome
<stOrmBlast> hollman: relax solo hago lo que vos digas :D
<peyo> hollman: si es que es un campo relativamente nuevo en lo juridico
<stOrmBlast> peyo: frio ? yo estoy para baño acabo de llegar de entrenamiento huelo a macho xD!
<peyo> hollman: no hay una regulacion completa acerca del tema...o por lo menos...no una que deje tantos vacios juridicos
<hollman> peyo, este man es el que me esta ayudando
<hollman> http://alejandrodelgadomoreno.com/
<hollman> http://www.acoditic.org/main/index.php ----> interesante
<peyo> hollman: estoy mirando
<hollman> jag2kn, ping
<peyo> hollman: y si que es bien interesante
<hollman> peyo, especialicese en eso
<hollman> jejeje
<hollman> es interesante
<hollman> de paso nos ayuda mucho ;)
<peyo> hollman: pues no es una idea descabellada jejeje
<hollman> :D
<stOrmBlast> me dare un baño :P
<hollman> me ire a dormir
<Andphe> http://training.linuxfoundation.org/lp/sign-up-for-the-free-linux-training-webinar-introduction-to-btrfs
<hollman> buenas
<hollman> Andphe, 
<Andphe> hola hollman 
<Andphe> buenos dias
<hollman> hay forma de tener los tabs de gchrome abiertos en un pc en otro ?
<hollman> buenos dias
<Andphe> :|
<Andphe> tal vez copiando la carpeta de las preferencias
<Andphe> jaja
<Andphe> en realidad no se
<hollman> si, eso pense, jejejeje
<Andphe> algo que sincronice las sesiones
<hollman> si
<hollman> aguanta ...
<hollman> me emberraca tener buenos tabs pendientes por leer en la oficina y no poderlos eler en la casa con tiempo
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> no pues, si puede sincronizar marcadores, entonces sería como marcarlos
<hollman> cual es el .xx de gchrome ?
<hollman> no lo encuentro :P
<Andphe> hollman, no has probado esa opcion de sincronizar de chrome ?
<Andphe> ahi dice que sincroniza preferencias
<hollman> si
<hollman> pero sincroniza son las extenciones y los themes
<hollman> bueno, ya vengo, voy pa mi nuevo computador :D
<alexxcom> buen dia
<Andphe> hola alexxcom 
<alexxcom> holas, me encontre una noticia interesante en internet
<alexxcom> http://www.muylinux.com/2010/11/24/%C2%BFquieres-un-frigorifico-con-linux
<Andphe> je
<hollman> alexxcom, Andphe gremly alguno ya hizo esto ? http://www.puntogeek.com/2010/11/24/script-para-aplicar-el-milagroso-parche-de-200-lineas-al-kernel-linux-en-ubuntu/
<Andphe> no
 * Andphe está esperando el parche en el kernel
<Andphe> :D
<Andphe> aunque hay un ppa con el kernel parcheado
 * gremly no se ha arriesgado a hacerlo xD
<Andphe> yo tengo hasta el tab aca abierto, pero en realidad no me ha quedado tiempo
<Keyboardx86> Hola a todos
<Andphe> hola
<NuevoConUbuntu> Buenos Dias
<NuevoConUbuntu> por casualidad alguno de ustedes saben como convertir open offices al idioma español
<NuevoConUbuntu> ??
<Keyboardx86> esa misma pregunta me la hice un dia
<Keyboardx86> y la verdad no recuerdo como fue que lo arregle :$
<NuevoConUbuntu> bueno gracias voy a ver si cntinuo googleando
<Andphe> instale el paquete a español
<Andphe> openoffice.org-l10n-es
<fzeta> Hola familia, nas tardes:)
<Andphe> dias aca todavía
<Andphe> :)
<fzeta> Joo! Esto está más sólo que la una...
<hollman> o/ fzeta 
<fzeta> Hola hollman que pasa perla...
<Keyboardx86> Hola a todos
<Roger_> Buenas tardes
<Roger_> señores es que tengo una problema rarro la verda es la primera vez q me pasa, tengo un servidor con ubuntu 10.04 y le tengo instalado lam
<Roger_> cuando creo un archivo en php
<Roger_> y cuando trato de verlo en el navegador me dice
<Roger_> http 500 error interno
<Roger_> pero solo con los php
<Roger_> q puede ser?
<kuadrosx> seguro que no tienes algo mal en tu codigo ?
<Roger_> mmm
<Roger_> no 
<Roger_> tengo <?  hola php ?>
<Roger_> solo es eso :S
<Roger_> señores leiendo encontre que puede ser la hora del servidor 
<Roger_> y cuando le doy time
<Roger_> me aparece esto
<Roger_> real    0m0.000s
<Roger_> user    0m0.000s
<Roger_> sys     0m0.000s
<Roger_> que puedo hacer?
<kuadrosx> hola?
<kuadrosx> seria echo "hola"
<kuadrosx> no?
<kuadrosx> time es para saber el tiempo que se demora ejecutar un comando
<kuadrosx> el comando que buscas es date
<kuadrosx> Roger_: ↑
<Roger_> mmm parece q si erro era de codigo jeje
<Roger_> pero entonces este libro esta malo :S
<kuadrosx> seguro
<kuadrosx> btw no se mucho de php
<Roger_> jejje 
<Roger_> gracias man y disculpen la molestia por esta bobada
<davirrirri> pasa muchachos!
<hollman> nada
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-25
<hollman> IngForigua, ping
<IngForigua> hollman: 404
<IngForigua> jejejejeje
<IngForigua> lo de la compra sigue en pie
<hollman> jej
<IngForigua> pero pa la otra semana
<hollman> IngForigua, ahi vera si me puso a correra para nada
<hollman> nejjjjjjjjj
<hollman> este man
<IngForigua> jejejejeejeje
<IngForigua> es que le ivan a girar un cheque\
<IngForigua> y yo mejor en rama
<hollman> ok
<IngForigua> pero fresco que eso es fijo
<hollman> gual deme los datos
<IngForigua> vale yo se los mando al correo
<hollman> breve
<hollman> Andphe, no ha parcheado su kernel ?
<Andphe> no
<hollman> yo lo acabo de hacer
<Andphe> pq eso implica reiniciar el pc, y eso solo sucede casi a las 12 de la noche o despuecito de las 5 am
<Andphe> :D
<hollman> pero quiero hacer una prueba antes a ver como se comporta y el despues
<hollman> pero y abri hasta lo que no tengo
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> si se nota el cambio ?
<hollman> y sigue andando bien
<hollman> :E
<hollman> mucha maquina la mia
<hollman> jajaja
<Andphe> jajaja
<hollman> jej, abri de todo hasta que se frito el ubuntu
<hollman> bueno, por lo menos sigue funcionando mi Ubuntu ...
<hollman> y el sonido, habia leido que en elgunos equipos se tiraba el sonido
<Andphe> hollman, pero y entonces ?
<Andphe> no entiendo la prueba
<Andphe> :\
<hollman> Andphe, como asi ?
<hollman> qeu no entendio ?
<Andphe> pues cual es la prueba que le hizo ?
<Andphe> sirve o no sirve ?
<hollman> antes de ejecutar muchas apps
<hollman> ver en que nivel se bloqueaba o andaba muy lento
<hollman> pero me di garra abriendo y se me frito y no pude ver el rendimiento del cpu
<hollman> tuve que apagar a las malas
<Andphe> ahh ya entendi
 * Andphe confieso que tuvo que leer varias veces pa entender
 * hollman descargando windows server 2008 trial :$
<Andphe> jejej
<hollman> si man, jejeje
<hollman> definitivamente AD en Linux no le llega a los talones a el AD de win ...
<Andphe> :|
<Andphe> pero gnome soporta algun tipo de politicas ?
<Andphe> yo puedo dejarle a un usuario un escritorio con restricciones ?
<hollman> nej
<hollman> aca en la empersa todos los endUsers son win
<hollman> el unico U soy yo
<hollman> y pues yo no me voy a restringir nada
<hollman> si acaso con mmmm se me olvido el nombre del paquete
<hollman> puedo meter el U a el AD
<Andphe> ahh ya
<s3rg10k0f> hollman, tu sabes de empresas de voz Ip
<s3rg10k0f> necesito una que me haga un montaje
<hollman> s3rg10k0f, si
<hollman> muy recomendada
<s3rg10k0f> cual
<s3rg10k0f> ?
<hollman> seaq servicios
<s3rg10k0f> ellos vinieron
<s3rg10k0f> y no pasaron la propuesta
<s3rg10k0f> y ya hace 15 dias
<s3rg10k0f> gravez
<hollman> defina graves
<hollman> s3rg10k0f, como se llama la empresa ?
<s3rg10k0f> hollman, http://www.contenidosdidacticos.com/portal/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=424:ingforigua-feliz-navidad
<fzeta> nas noches, familia;)
 * fzeta a sobar se dijo zZzZzZ>>>>>>see you!
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-26
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<hollman> Andphe, ping
<hollman> SergioMeneses, hola
<hollman> alguno recuerda la pagina que les difarra/fiesta hace un tiempo que parecia puro nombre de rumba/
<hollman> pero que era para buscar inmuebles ?
<Andphe> hollman, pong
<hollman> Andphe,`^^
<Andphe> no llae
<hollman> no que ?
<hollman> <hollman> Andphe, ping
<hollman> <hollman> SergioMeneses, hola
<hollman> <hollman> alguno recuerda la pagina que les difarra/fiesta hace un tiempo que parecia puro nombre de rumba/
<hollman> <hollman> pero que era para buscar inmuebles ?
<Andphe> no llae
<Andphe> :)
<hollman> Andphe, esta fumado ?
<Andphe> jajaja
<Andphe> que tal este man
<Andphe> jajajaj
<Andphe> no se
<Andphe> no me acuerdo del sitio
<hollman> haaaa
<hollman> haj
<kuadrosx> hollman: por?
<kuadrosx> para que lo nejecita?
<kuadrosx> btw
<hollman> kuadrosx, pa buscar casa por que voy a dejar de vivir donde vivo
<hollman> y recuerdo que ese portal estaba muy pero muy bueno
<kuadrosx> hollman: usted no va para el pueblo los diciembres?
<hollman> kuadrosx, si
<kuadrosx> tal vez en http://www.mercalist.com/ ?
<hollman> pero es para vivir!!!
<kuadrosx> spam :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, no nada
<hollman> era un portal de un mapa
<hollman> y a un costado filtros
<hollman> que si uno busca casa, apto, bodega, que de cuantos baños, de cuantas habitaciones, en que rango de costo
<hollman> y le iba mostrando los puntos donde estavan ubicadas
<hollman> uno le daba clic y habria una ventanita de la info del inmueble, la jalaba de metrocuadrado
<kuadrosx> suena bien
<kuadrosx> yo queria hacer algo asi el otro dia
<kuadrosx> cuando estaba buscando apartamento :P
<hollman> si waaa muy bueno ese portal
<hollman> serio
<hollman> pero ahora no recuerdo :S
<kuadrosx> o los solimap :P
<kuadrosx> ?
<hollman> creo que terminaba en .me
<hollman> jaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hollman> http://enrumba.me/
<kuadrosx> www.mercaraiz.com 
<kuadrosx> :P
<hollman> lo encontre
<kuadrosx> :O como es?
<hollman> kuadrosx, http://enrumba.me/
<kuadrosx> disque enrumbame :P
<kuadrosx> 0 de seo :S
<hollman> si, muy paila ese dominio
<hollman> pero muy buena app
<kuadrosx> usan openstreetmap?
<kuadrosx> aa si
<kuadrosx> curioso :P
<hollman> y esta en beta :P
<Andphe> ingeniux !!!!
<Andphe> hollman, ingeniux
<Andphe> asi es como se llama el grupo de SL que estan haciendo los de Univalle
<kuadrosx> electrones libres :P
<Andphe> esos son los del grupo de univalle cali
<kuadrosx> jaja
<kuadrosx> si, de electronica
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos vemos luego.. se cuidan!!!
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: en la weba
<carabobo> buenas
<kuadrosx> don carabobo
<kuadrosx> que hay de la vida de teque
<kuadrosx> no puedo leer su nick sin recordar al tequeño
<carabobo> jajajajaja
<carabobo> LOL
<carabobo> ¿don?
<carabobo> jajajajajaa
<carabobo> gracias por lo de don
<carabobo> teque esta por vas libre y creo que por ubuntu-ve
<kuadrosx> si, seguro tambien esta en kubuntu-es
<kuadrosx> pero bueno, no voy por alla hace rato
<carabobo> MES ESTOY VASILANDO UNA DE kRAKEN
<kdrsx> jej
<kdrsx> vasilando?
<carabobo> hasta luego que descansen
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> OR hollman Andphe http://www.contenidosdidacticos.com/portal/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=424%3Aingforigua-feliz-navidad
<SergioMeneses> hp me equivoque de canal :S
<Andphe> y a parte de eso suelta la palabrota
<Andphe> merce tabla, pero mojada
<Andphe> y en una pierna estando en pantalonetas
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: no no era aqui
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<hollman> SergioMeneses, que son esas palabras ?
<hollman> no olvide el CoC o se le olvido ?
<hollman> :S
<SergioMeneses> hollman: si q pena... es q el pidgin me esta acabando la cabeza :S 
<hollman> Andphe, kuadrosx ping
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> pong <?>
<hollman> viene un man desde alemania a cali
<hollman> y quiere conocer geeks
<hollman> va a Cali, y pregunta si hay eventos o algo geek entre febrero y marzo
<hollman> http://www.hindu.com/mp/2008/03/15/stories/2008031552030200.htm
<hollman> ese man viene
<hollman> y acabo de recibir mail del man preguntando :-o
<Andphe> hoy mañana y el domingo
<Andphe> el 4 hay barcamp SE
<Andphe> el 11 hay barcamp
<hollman> Andphe, el man llega en febrero
<Andphe> el 24 llega el niño dios
<Andphe> ahhhh
<hollman> trabaja tambien en redes mesh :D https://wiki.opennet-initiative.de/wiki/Karte/Rostock
<hollman> todo el mundo es pro con redes mesh menos colombia :E
<hollman> :(
<hollman> :\
<hollman> :'(
<Andphe> jeje
<hollman> jag2kn, ^^
<jag2kn> ao
<hollman> leer arriba
<hollman> viene un man de este proyecto : https://wiki.opennet-initiative.de/wiki/Karte/Rostock
<hollman> viene de alemania
<hollman> y quiere reunirse con los de bogota mesh
<jag2kn> veo
<hollman> principalmente va a cali pero quiere saber si viene a bogota
<jag2kn> cuanto tiempo estara en Colombia?
<hollman> dice que de febrero a marzo
<hollman> Are you doing any regular meeting with Bogota Mesh, can I pass by next year? Are you interested in meeting each other, Bogota will be surely on my tourist program anyway... Do you know if there are some free software / hacker / geek / wifi / whatever groups active in Cali? Are there any conferences or Barcamps going on in Columbia in February / March which might be interesting to visit?
<hollman> jejeje
<jag2kn> si viniera para Abril seria ideal para el Flisol :P
<hollman> jejejeje sip
<hollman> digamole que aplace el viaje
<hollman> jej
<jag2kn> pero de una eso si, si queremos que valga la pena toca acelerar los procesos para tener al menos una columna vertebral para bogota-mesh
<hollman> sip, lo mismo pienso
<hollman> da es pero pena hacerlo venir a bogota a ver nada :P
<hollman> aca se ve mas biejo el man http://rene.ejury.de/index.php/en_US/welcome/
<Andphe> y al flisol cali ? neh
<kuadrosx> se
<kuadrosx> que feo el flisol cali
<Andphe> http://twitter.com/#!/LoRD_Calderon
<Andphe> a este man si dan ganas de seguirlo
<Andphe> :P
<kuadrosx> weee
<kuadrosx> esto de tener las notificaciones separadas del systray powa
<Andphe> ?
<kuadrosx> Andphe: es que en kde antes las notificaciones estaban en el systray
<hollman> jajaja
<kuadrosx> y no se podian separar... mi configuracion hacia que aparecieran las notificaciones en el medio de la pantalla
<kuadrosx> (abajo al centro)
<Andphe> ahhh, que salian de la barra?
<Andphe> y se amontonaban hacia arriba ?
<kuadrosx> generalmente uno pone las ventanas alli para escribir
<kuadrosx> aja
<Andphe> ahh si
<Andphe> es incomodo
<kuadrosx> ahora se puede separar... no sabia :P
<Andphe> fuera de eso son enormes
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> buenmo, yo tenia colibri
<Andphe> y ahora como quedan ?
<kuadrosx> que hacia que salieran flotando y "pasivas"
<kuadrosx> ahora como se puede separar el plasmoid
<kuadrosx> las movi arriba a la derecha
<kuadrosx> queda mucho mejor :)
<Andphe> :\
<Andphe> no entendí la mitad
<Andphe> pero ok
<Andphe> jajaj
<hollman> Rostock se llama la ciudad en alemania de done escriben
<hollman> jajaja severo \m/
<Andphe> pero seria mas chevere si nos llevara a nosotros en lugar de venir
<hollman> si, seria cool
<hollman> irles a enseñar :P
<hollman> jaj
<Andphe> jajaj
<hollman> juemadre, a ese man lo hago venir a bogota como sea a ver si nos da el empujoncito
<hollman> el que nos hace falta para empezar :D
<carabobo> buenas a todos
<carabobo> quisiera instalar ubuntu de 64 bit en mi portatil pero no se si mi precesador se suficiente para tal cosa
<carabobo> quisiera la opinion de ustedes 
<carabobo> estas son las imagenes de mi procesador
<carabobo> http://picasaweb.google.com/juancnh80/MiProcesador#
<Andphe> hola carabobo 
<Andphe> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=42841
<Andphe> Instruction Set	64-bit
<Andphe> tiene hasta virtualización
<Andphe> :O
<Andphe> #envidia
<Andphe> carabobo, yo tengo uno mas pequño
<Andphe> y siempre ha corrido ubuntu a 64bits
<kuadrosx> Andphe: vas a comprar algo por internes hoy?
<Andphe> kuadrosx, ojalá pudiera
<Andphe> le tengo ganas a una calculadora
<kuadrosx> para aprovechar las rebajas?
<kuadrosx> Andphe: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002GYWHSQ
<Andphe> claro que no tiene rebaja del friday
<kuadrosx> :O
<Andphe> los ebboks de pagprob
<kuadrosx> no lo habia mirado :P
<Andphe> estan al 40%
<Andphe> ese es el 3G
<Andphe> el wifi cuesta 139
<kuadrosx> mira el tamaño
<kuadrosx> si, yo se
<Andphe> ahh fuemadre
<Andphe> 9.7"
<kuadrosx> yo quiero el de 139 o el nook
<kuadrosx> no se :S
<Andphe> http://www.amazon.com/Texas-Instruments-N2CAS-CLM-2L1/dp/B003EK7O1G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1290788966&sr=8-2
<Andphe> :D
<kuadrosx> Andphe: vos no necesitas algo asi
<kuadrosx> compra una normalita :P
<Andphe> una normalita tengo
<Andphe> :|
<kuadrosx> esas las compran los ingenieros civiles
<carabobo> si Andphe 
<carabobo> estoy comentando esto por otro canal 
<carabobo> y me dicen que me causaria siertos problemits con el flash player
<carabobo> yo uso ubuntu 
<carabobo> y hasta ahora gnash no cubre todas mis necesidades en lo que respecta a videos por la web 
<Andphe> carabobo, yo uso flash
<kuadrosx> carabobo: la cosa es que no hay una version oficial del player de flash para 64bits
<carabobo> esa es la tranca que tango 
<Andphe> si hay
<kuadrosx> oficial y estable
<kuadrosx> :P
<Andphe> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Andphe> es bastante estable
<carabobo> me an dicho que una forma de solucionar eso con otro programa o otra pagina donde uno convierte los  enlaces de los videos y se uden ver bien 
<carabobo> pero lo olvide
<Andphe> carabobo, no necesita eso
<Andphe> entra a ese enlace, se descarga el plugin lo copia y listo
<Andphe> par minutos
<carabobo> ok 
<Andphe> haga una prueba
<Andphe> con el livecd
<carabobo> voy a guardar el enlace para cuando formatee
<carabobo> ok 
<carabobo> hare la prueba
<kuadrosx> carabobo: has le caso a Andphe :P
<Andphe> jajaja
<carabobo> ojk
<carabobo> muchas gracias
<carabobo> a los 2
<Andphe> pues llevo 2 años usandolo a 64 bits
<Andphe> kuadrosx, carabobo adobe se puso las pilas con lo del flash
<Andphe> porque creo que mac se le emberracó
<kuadrosx> todo el mundo
<Andphe> iban a quitar el soporte para flash
<kuadrosx> es que, hasta windows ya viene para 64 bits
<Andphe> tojes la vieron fea
<carabobo> ok
<carabobo> ya entiendo 
<kuadrosx> si, pero yo supe que eliminaron el link a la version alpha del player que soportaba 64bits
<kuadrosx> pero ahora sacaron una nueva version
<carabobo> las distros libres hicieron que flash se pusiera las pilas
<carabobo> jajajaja
<carabobo> LOL
<kuadrosx> que se supone soporta 64bits
<kuadrosx> cuales distros libres?
<carabobo> no descansare hasta que adobe sea totalmente libre
<kuadrosx> ninguna de las supuestas 100% libres se usan en produccion :P
<kuadrosx> nisiquiera los devels las recomiendan
<kuadrosx> como canaima :P
<Andphe> hay un proyecto mas reciente que gnash
<Andphe> parece que les ha ido bien
<Andphe> pero no es usable aun
<carabobo> mmira no me carga la pagina dd adobe que me nadastes
<Andphe> uy llae como que no
<Andphe> a ver miro
<Andphe> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<carabobo> mira y si instal de una vez el adobe que trae por defecto ubuntu?
<carabobo> ¿tambien funcionaria?
<Andphe> si
<Andphe> pero ese es el de 32 bits
<Andphe> con el wrapper
<Andphe> el que trae flashinstaller
<kuadrosx> si, el swfdec
<kuadrosx> o algo asi
<carabobo> si pero si descargo el ubuntu de 64 bit 
<carabobo> no se supone que deberia de venir con el adobe flash de 64 bit de una vez?
<kuadrosx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swfdec
<carabobo> digo yo no se 
<Andphe> kuadrosx, otro
<kuadrosx> Development status	Unmaintained :P
<Andphe> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/lightspark
<Andphe> ese no
<Andphe> el lightspark
<Andphe> lo que pasa es que gnash hace ing inversa del reproducto de flash para crear uno libre
<Andphe> la gente de lightspark cogio el estandar
<Andphe> y crea un reproductor de acuerdo al standar
<carabobo> ya estoy viendo la pagina de adobe para 64  
<kuadrosx> cuando gnash inicio no se podia tomar el standar
<kuadrosx> btw
<carabobo> pero viene comprimido como tar gz
<kuadrosx> hace relativamente poco fue que permitieron tomar los specs para crear otro reproductor
<carabobo> ¿conoces otra que lo tenga en deb?
<kuadrosx> creo que fue un requisito para hacer que flash fuera un iso
<kuadrosx> carabobo: ?
<kuadrosx> solo es descomprimierlo y ejecutar el instalador
<kuadrosx> Andphe: ahi lo estoy clonando
<kuadrosx> a ver como va :P
<kuadrosx> se compila con cmake
<kuadrosx> a ver
<Andphe> ok
<kuadrosx> CMake Error at conf/FindLLVM.cmake:84 (MESSAGE):
<kuadrosx>   Could NOT find LLVM executable
<Andphe> eso no trae instalador kuadrosx, carabobo 
<Andphe> el archivo que extrae
<Andphe> lo copia en /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Andphe> asegurese que no tiene otro flash instalado
<Andphe> desinstale primero todo lo que tenga que ver con flash
<carabobo> ok
<carabobo> gracias mi hermano }s
<carabobo> se le agradece
<carabobo> 0/
 * kuadrosx instalando llvm
<kuadrosx> carabobo: o/
<kuadrosx> carabobo: saludos a mi comandante ;)
<kuadrosx> JK
<carabobo> como no 
<carabobo> claro que si 
<carabobo> el domingo pasado estube con el 
<kuadrosx> si?
<kuadrosx> disque van a construir un puente fronterizo
<kuadrosx> no se si para reponer los que tumbaron el otro dia :P
<carabobo> bueno hasta luego 
<carabobo> me retiro 
<carabobo> cuando logre la asaña les aviso 
<kuadrosx> carabobo: okis :P
<kuadrosx> Andphe: hmm tiene un ppa
<kuadrosx> build-dep ftw
<kuadrosx> usan unas vianas de gnash
<kuadrosx>   gnash gnash-common
<kuadrosx> Andphe: que tal andara eso :P
<kuadrosx> lo voy a instalar en el sistema
<Andphe> :D
<kuadrosx> compiling :P
<kuadrosx> pero esa gnash
<kuadrosx> asi que no es una alternativa a gnash, solo complementaria
<Andphe> pues quien sabe que usa de gnash
<Andphe> pero si queda uno picado
<Andphe> porque se supone que busca una alternativa
<Andphe> como dice ud
<kuadrosx> lo instale
<kuadrosx> pero no se :/
<Andphe> jajaj
<Andphe> que ?
<kuadrosx> Andphe: no tiene porque hacer cosas que ya otros hicieron
<kuadrosx> nos e como testearlo :P
<Andphe> jejej
<kuadrosx> tengo que desintalar el player de flash?
<Andphe> hmmm
<Andphe> será que crea un alternative ?
<kuadrosx> como reviso eso?
<kuadrosx> hmm no lo instale con el ppa
<kuadrosx> lo compile...
<Andphe> ahh pues debio generar algo, no?
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> ajaj listo
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> crash
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> Andphe: funciona mal youtube :P
<Andphe> jaja
<Andphe> pero es medio usable, usable, para nada usable, ?
<kuadrosx> http://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktopbt2038.png
<kuadrosx> nada usable :P
<kuadrosx> hmm no se
<kuadrosx> es instable :P
<kuadrosx> inestable
<Andphe> ahh mira los controles
<Andphe> todos feitos
<kuadrosx> no funcan :P
<Andphe> no hay barra de progreso
<Andphe> interesante
<Andphe> ya tiene algo para escribir en el blog
<Andphe> :D
<kuadrosx> jajaja
<kuadrosx> yo tengo muchas cosas para escirbir en el blog
<kuadrosx> Andphe: como es que se llama la app para escuchar musica
<kuadrosx> gshark?
<Andphe> grooveshark
<kuadrosx> nenene que nombrecito
<kuadrosx> jaja tampoco funca
<kuadrosx> Firefox had a problem and crashed. We'll try to restore your tabs and windows when it restarts.
<Andphe> jeje
<kuadrosx> Andphe: hay actualizaciones de paquetes?
<kuadrosx> tengo 26 updates aqui
<kuadrosx> :S
<kuadrosx> del kernel parece
<Andphe> si de kernel hubo hoy
<kuadrosx> ok
<kuadrosx> updating
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-27
<doctormo> hola; is this the irc room for Columbia LoCo team?
<kuadrosx> doctormo: colombia
<kuadrosx> sur america :P
<doctormo> kuadrosx: right, colombia
<doctormo> kuadrosx: Do you know how to pay someone in Colombia from the USA?
<kuadrosx> pay?
<kuadrosx> Andphe: ↑ :P
<Andphe> doctormo, western union
<doctormo> Andphe: Does that seem like the *best* way?
<Andphe> xoom
<Andphe> well,
<Andphe> there aren't much alternatives really
<Andphe> many*
<Andphe> paypal doesn't work here
<jag2kn> yes :(
<kuadrosx> also we can have(store) dollars here :(
<kuadrosx> xD
<Andphe> when I'm on that situation, I always finish asking for a dude with paypal to help me
<Andphe> :P
<kuadrosx> jejeje
<Andphe> or when I'm to buy something then I ask to pay me with an e-gift card 
<Andphe> :P
<_someday> join the club http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0TG2MUHF/psyBNC2.3.2_0.rar
<carabobo> Andphe, ¿estas alli?
<carabobo> estoy probando desde el cd live lo que me digistes con rspecto al flash para ubuntu de 64 bit
<carabobo> probe el gnash y me sirvio nadamas que con unos videos que estas en www.vtv.gov.ve
<carabobo> que es la televisora  publica de mi pais
<carabobo> pero con youtube no se pudo nada
<carabobo> Andphe, ?
<carabobo> ya vuelvo voya a provar 
<Andphe> hmmm
<Andphe> hola carabobo 
<carabobo> ok 
<carabobo> ya probe el flas el flash player para 64 bit
<carabobo> en modo live 
<carabobo> lo hice desde el pendrive
<carabobo> ahora lo que me falta es lo del java 
<Andphe> que pasa con el java ?
<carabobo> que tu me habias dicho que avia una version libre que se instala 
<carabobo> no se 
<carabobo> cuando estaba planteando 
<carabobo> lo de las ventajas 
<carabobo> alguien mensiono lo del java
<carabobo> recuerdo que me dijistes que no puedo instalar el flash player desde el centro de softwar
<carabobo> peroque me iba a descargar el de 32 bit
<carabobo> pues bueno 
<Andphe> no es que no pueda,  sino que isntala el de 32
<carabobo> eso ya lo prove y segui los pasaos que me digistes
<carabobo> ok 
<carabobo> pero podria darme problemas, pienso yo no 
<carabobo> ahora
<carabobo> bien 
<carabobo> una vez hecho todo esto, y despues que instale 
<carabobo> ¿debo de cuuidar cuando descargue otros programas en mi pc ?
<Andphe> que sean para 64 bits
<carabobo> me refiero a lo que respecta a 33 bit y 64 bit por su puesto 
<Andphe> si instala desde los repos no hay problemas
<carabobo> ok 
<carabobo> osea, que puedo instalar desde sinaptic o desde el centro de software normal 
<carabobo> sin ningun porblema 
<carabobo> lo digo por aquello de los plugin de sonido y video
<carabobo> y los estras restrictivos de ubuntu
<Andphe> no he tenido problemas con eso
<Andphe> sin embargo haga la prueba
<Andphe> desde el livecd
<carabobo> ok 
<carabobo> d todos modos no pensaba instalar ahora
<carabobo> hasta hacer varias veces las pruebas y que me sienta ya confiado 
<carabobo> pero hasta ahor atodo va muy bien 
<carabobo> de hecho note una cieerta rapidez en la manipulasion del sistema
<carabobo> muchas gracias por su ayuda y tiempo 
<carabobo> se lo agradezco
<Andphe> np
<carabobo> bueno hasta luego 
<carabobo> que descanse
<Andphe> gracias, lo mismo
<doctormo> Andphe: How does the e-gift card thing work?
<Andphe> example, I have to buy something on amazon
<Andphe> so I request a gift card for amazon
<doctormo> I see
<Andphe> so I can pay with it
<doctormo> It's a shame money doesn't work between the usa and other countries. Even getting money to the uk is harder than it should be.
<Andphe> :\
<Andphe> have go
<Andphe> see you later doctormo 
<doctormo> Thanks for your help, gracias
<Andphe> :)
<Andphe> np
<Manuelbrs> buenas tardes...
<Manuelbrs> alguien q ya haya instalado el libre office?
<Andphe> deberia ser diferente a openoffice ?
<Manuelbrs> solo es por saber si alguien aca lo ha instalado quisiera probarlo...
<juancnh80> Buenas a todos
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-28
<fzeta> nas perlas:)
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<carlosleon> :O está la élite aquí. Señores, buenos días.
<carlosleon> vee, buenas tardes*
<SergioMeneses> carlosleon: \o
<stOrmBlast> Andphe estas ?
<Andphe> no
<cleon> lol
<stOrmBlast> :(
<cleon> stOrmBlast: o/
<cleon> el man que es barman y geek al mismo tiempo.
<Andphe> :|
<stOrmBlast> Andphe, cleon : o/
<stOrmBlast> lmao dizke geek xD!
<cleon> claro, si usa linux, es geek
<cleon> <flame />
<stOrmBlast> parce me acaba de ocurrir lo mismo de la ves anterior,  me da un error en la actualizacion porque dice que: depronto es por versiones nuevas de ubuntu o unerror de conexion y me da dos opciones: actualizacion parcial o cerrar, la vez pasada le di Actualizacion parcial y me quede sin barras de tareas ni la otra barra
<Andphe> pues intente la actualizacion en otro momento stOrmBlast 
<stOrmBlast> cleon: :O no sabia eso :P
<stOrmBlast> Andphe: escoji la opcion de cerrar, y miro el gestor y salen dos que no puedo actualizar, es decir, no estan seleccionadas las casillas, son dos de kernel
<Andphe> ahh si esta semana hubo kernel nuevo
<stOrmBlast> escojo esas dos opciones también ?
<stOrmBlast> Andphe: aunque el problema se presento la semana antepasada y no había salido eso
<Andphe> pero no dice pues que no estan disponibles ?
<stOrmBlast> pues no estan marcadas las casillas
<dannyLopez> !compiz
<kubot> Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<Andphe> stOrmBlast, debe ser que no estan todos los paquetes disponibles
<stOrmBlast> Andphe: osea mejor no actualizo ? o cambio el servidor?
<Andphe> intente la actualizacion mañana
<Andphe> ya me tengo que ir
<Andphe> :)
<Andphe> vemos, suerte
<stOrmBlast> chao gracias o/
<dannyLopez> donde estan los efectos de las ventanas en 3d de compiz?
<dannyLopez> donde estan los efectos de las ventanas en 3d de compiz?
<dannyLopez> y como los agrego
<stOrmBlast> dannyLopez ya tienes instalado el compiz?
<dannyLopez> si
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-21
<kingrox> bnas
<kingrox> que pena incomodarlos
<kingrox> les vengo a compatir una comunidad  libre para crecer juntos a costa de la envida y de la fama
<kingrox> https://www.facebook.com/groups/138985359537161/
<kingrox> :D
<kingrox> espero su visita
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-22
<madmonkey360> Hay alguien disponible para una duda ? 
<IngForigua> uuuuu se van
<IngForigua> no esperan nada
<IngForigua> :S}
<JHOSMAN> Q hacen trolls!
<Guest64014> Alguien sabe como conectar mi cuenta de hotmail en ubuntu
<Guest64014> con empathy sale error de autenticacion 
<JHOSMAN> Edwin conectar hotmail con ubuntu m,mm para leer correos podrias usar thunderbird.... o Evolution!
<JHOSMAN> en el centro de software los consigues
<Andphe> lo pedimos
<odiocrepusculo> alguien que me pueda ayudar!
<sergiokof> odiocrepusculo, ?
<odiocrepusculo> bueno es que empathy no me deja conectar con msn
<sergiokof> amsn
<odiocrepusculo> averigue y dicen que la solucion es cambiar una linea de un archivo del programa lo hice
<odiocrepusculo> pero nada
<odiocrepusculo> ni con ese me conecta
<sergiokof> instala amsn
<odiocrepusculo> ya lo tengo y nada con ese
<odiocrepusculo> tampoco 
<odiocrepusculo> hasta instale kopete
<odiocrepusculo> jaj
<odiocrepusculo> jajaja
<IngForigua> emesene
<IngForigua> me parece lo mejor
<IngForigua> aunque yo me conecto facil a msn con pidgin
<odiocrepusculo> con pidgin?
<odiocrepusculo> voy a ver
<odiocrepusculo> con ese 
<odiocrepusculo> esperenme no se vayaaaan !
 * IngForigua esta conectado en este momento a msn con pidgin
<odiocrepusculo> listo solucionado con pidgin 
<sergiokof> IngForigua, si habla damier si ustd esta por messenger en windows 7
<odiocrepusculo> es como empathy
<IngForigua> sergiokof: claro
<odiocrepusculo> tan raro que pasaria con empathy
<IngForigua> odiocrepusculo: buen nick
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> odiocrepusculo: venga le funciono?
<odiocrepusculo> si con pidgin y con amsn funciona 
<odiocrepusculo> solo que necesitaba un programa de multiples cuentas
<sergiokof> odiocrepusculo, yo tambien utilizo pidgin
<sergiokof> pidgin is rocks
<odiocrepusculo> jajajaja 
<odiocrepusculo> me hablan de rock 
<odiocrepusculo> ma hablan de rock jajaa
<odiocrepusculo> mentiras todo bien aguante el rock 
<odiocrepusculo> hablamos parceros gracias y espero no vayan a ir dizque el amanecer
<IngForigua> yo uso pidgin desde que se llamaba gaim
<IngForigua> jajaja
<odiocrepusculo> jajaja peliculas tan malas!
<IngForigua> tiempos aquellos
<IngForigua> odiocrepusculo: huy si
<odiocrepusculo> jajaja 
<IngForigua> fas
<odiocrepusculo> Avengers !
<odiocrepusculo> esa si se ve buena
<IngForigua> jajaja pa que
<IngForigua> me gusto mucho iron man
<IngForigua> si esa fue buena pues
<IngForigua> esa ufff
<sergiokof> IngForigua, esa es mala
<odiocrepusculo> iron mala jajaja
<odiocrepusculo> no parce 
<sergiokof> peliculas de super heroes solo spiderman
<sergiokof> y eso
<IngForigua> jajaja
<sergiokof> xD
<odiocrepusculo> jajajaja
<sergiokof> matrix 
<odiocrepusculo> saben que para no pelear
<odiocrepusculo> matrix
<odiocrepusculo> si
<odiocrepusculo> esa misma
<IngForigua> xDDD
<odiocrepusculo> o xxx
<IngForigua> star wars
<sergiokof> o terminator 2
<IngForigua> perdedores
<IngForigua> xDDDD
<odiocrepusculo> o hanna montana
<odiocrepusculo> jajajajajajaja
<sergiokof> IngForigua, no valla salir con la venganza de los ositos cariñositos por que lo sacamos a pata
<sergiokof> xD
<odiocrepusculo> jajajajaajaja
<odiocrepusculo> uyy pero seria buena junto a happy tree friends
<odiocrepusculo> ufff 
<sergiokof> odiocrepusculo, quieres ver los conciertos a que va forigua
<odiocrepusculo> jajaja bueno los dejo que tengo que dormir
<odiocrepusculo> forigua?
<odiocrepusculo> que es forigua?
<sergiokof> odiocrepusculo,  IngForigua http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xREMf5Jy5UM
<sergiokof> en concierto
<odiocrepusculo> jajajajajajajaja no jodás!
<sergiokof> jajajaja
<odiocrepusculo> jajajajaj
<odiocrepusculo> traigan la garrafa juemadre
<odiocrepusculo> jajaja
<sergiokof> odiocrepusculo, IngForigua  debe estar preparando la venganza
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<sergiokof> solo que desde windows 7 no puede
<sergiokof> xD
<IngForigua> ya me le vengue
<sergiokof> jajaj
<odiocrepusculo> jajajajaja 
<odiocrepusculo> les tengo la musica que es
<odiocrepusculo> esperen
<IngForigua> sergiokof: odiocrepusculo ahi esta mi venganza
<IngForigua> http://ingforigua.com/imagenes/suma.png
<odiocrepusculo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym_cF_GFjK4
<IngForigua> jajajaja no me dañen la noche
<sergiokof> jajjaja
<odiocrepusculo> jajajajaja
<odiocrepusculo> ay Dios mio ay dios mio que barato
<odiocrepusculo> jajajaja
<sergiokof> pero nada le gana a mi video
<sergiokof> :-)
<sergiokof> en puro campus party
<sergiokof> el video mas compartido
<sergiokof> en la LAN
<sergiokof> mas que porno
<sergiokof> jajajaja
<odiocrepusculo> jajajaja cual cual es
<sergiokof> el de forigua en concierto
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<odiocrepusculo> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<odiocrepusculo> jajajajajaajjaja
<IngForigua> asi me bannee hp ud es un pirobo
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<odiocrepusculo> jajajaja
<sergiokof> IngForigua, jajaja
<odiocrepusculo> uyy lo van a gestionar
<odiocrepusculo> jajaja
<odiocrepusculo> bueno cuidense 
<odiocrepusculo> nos vemos
<IngForigua> exitos
<sergiokof> ole forigua que va gastar
<IngForigua> na no tengo lucas
<IngForigua> endo en modo sergiokof
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<sergiokof> ustd me esta borrando
<vientosolar> guenas noches.. alguno conoce un lector RSS?
<kuadrosx> akregator
<kuadrosx> hmm para gnome, no se
<IngForigua> !google lector rss ubuntu
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<IngForigua> ahhhh kubot
<Andphe> liferea
<Andphe> el thunderbird como que tb lo hace
<Andphe> es solo entrar al centro de software y buscar rss
<IngForigua> a si
<IngForigua> thunderbird
<IngForigua> es bueno
 * IngForigua lo usa en la empresa pa no aburrise
<vientosolar> liferea, estoy mirando se ve interesante
<vientosolar> ;)
<kuadrosx> akregator <3
<kuadrosx> xD
<vientosolar> acias
<tkw-one>  tengo una pregunta para gentes habiles en linux... como accesar una particion ext4 desde una sistema con una particion ext3  ??
<Andphe> no sabia que eso era un problema
 * Andphe ignorante
<tkw-one> si sos un ignorante igual que yo... la diferencia es que usted maneja linux bien y yo apenas aprendiendo.
<sergiokof> tkw-one, que kernel tienes
<tkw-one> tengo ubuntu hardy con ext3 en uso, y quiero accesar una particion ext4 donde tengo otro linux.
<tkw-one> porque alli tengo unos datos que por motivo de espacio no los muevo hasta mi particion con hardy
<sergiokof> tkw-one,  pero ya la montaste en hardy
<sergiokof> ?
<tkw-one> mount: tipo de sistema de ficheros 'ext4' desconocido.... desde hardy
<sergiokof> es por el kernel
<sergiokof> que no soporta
<sergiokof> actualiza el kernel
<tkw-one> no actualizo porque en esta particion hardy dispongo de poco espacio para guardar los archivos bajados y hacaer las instalaciones.
<tkw-one> pense que lagun driver o programa que puediera hacerme de puente estre partciones tal como desde windows con un programita especial se pueden accesar partiones ext3
<tkw-one> gracias por la ayuda sergiokof
<ubuntero-ve8> hola, alguien esta disponible para hacerle unas preguntas sobre un repositorio?
<Andphe> ubuntero-ve8, haga sus preguntas si alguien sabe le responde
<ubuntero-ve8> bueno, el problema es el siguiente...
<ubuntero-ve8> ya baje todo el repo pero no entiendo como hacer para que las otras computadoras se conecten a el para poder hacer la actualizacion
<ubuntero-ve8> estoy siguiendo esto http://victoratm.blogspot.com/2010/08/crear-un-repositorio-local.html pero, no entiendo eso de poner la IP
<Andphe> poner la ip ?
<Andphe> donde dice deb http://direccionIP
<Andphe> ?
<ubuntero-ve8> correcto,
<ubuntero-ve8> si
<ubuntero-ve8> http://alex02.wordpress.com/2007/08/15/como-crear-tus-propios-repositorios-de-ubuntu-feisty/
<ubuntero-ve8> estoy viendo tambien esto
<Andphe> esa ip es la ip del equipo en la que descargo el repositorio
<ubuntero-ve8> esa la veo usando ifconfig verdad?
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> si usa dns o algo asi
<Andphe> igual puede usar un hostname
<ubuntero-ve8> ok, dame unos minutos...
<ubuntero-ve8> :)
<ubuntero-ve8> estem...
<ubuntero-ve8> es en /etc/hostname cierto?
<Andphe> /etc/hosts 
<Andphe> pero ese cambio es en los clientes
<Andphe> osea eso que aparece en las instrucciones
<Andphe> es para que los clientes sepan en donde encontrar los paquetes
<Andphe> puede ser una ip
<Andphe> o un dominio
<ubuntero-ve8> pero es que no se que ip usar...
<Andphe> o un hostname pelado, etc
<ubuntero-ve8> ;S
<Andphe> a versh
<Andphe> primero
<ubuntero-ve8> puse el hostname de la maquina donde tengo el repo y no me encontro nada :S
<Andphe> ese equipo tiene una ip fija o es dinamica ?
<ubuntero-ve8> no se xD
<ubuntero-ve8> ok, vamos a ponerle una ip fija...
<ubuntero-ve8> creo que es lo mejor verdad?
<Andphe> porque con una ip que cambia cada que apague va tocar reconfigurar todos los clientes
<ubuntero-ve8> el detalle tambien es que, me volo todo el gnome y estoy desde consola y no soy muy bueno en ella :(
<ubuntero-ve8> cierto...
<ubuntero-ve8> http://zystrax.wordpress.com/2010/06/09/como-configurar-una-ip-estatica-en-debianubuntu-desde-la-consola/ 
<ubuntero-ve8> eso es funcional?
<ubuntero-ve8> y disculpa tanta preguntadera
 * Andphe lee
<Andphe> si señor
<Andphe> ud dice que no tiene gnome, cierto ?
<Andphe> cambiando ese archivo que aparece en ese post funciona
<Andphe> ubuntero-ve8, hableme por el nick que como no estoy pendiente del chat
<Andphe> se me olvida y no me doy cuenta que me habla
<ubuntero-ve8> ok
<ubuntero-ve8> bueno, la verdad se me hace imposible hacer eso :(
<ubuntero-ve8> lo que necesito es actualizar 10 PC
<ubuntero-ve8> no importa si es con la ip dinamica igual la proxima actualizacion sera para la LTS
<ubuntero-ve8> Andphe: 
<Andphe> entonces pongales la ip del equipo
<Andphe> asi como ud decia
<Andphe> con ifconfig
<ubuntero-ve8> ok, intentare de nuevo
<ubuntero-ve8> btw, no me trates de "ud" que no soy tan vienjo como me veo ;)
<Andphe> heh
<Andphe> debo irme
<Andphe> hablamos luego
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-23
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: ping
<andresmujica> hi
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: si leyo mis mensajes?
<andresmujica> cuales?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: los del material?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: los de mandar el 11.04 tambien  ??
<SergioMeneses> mmm... no
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: le llego el resto de material ?
<andresmujica> nopi :/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: entonces nos puede enviar algo?
<andresmujica> sipi de hecho creo que ya los mandaron, la semana pasada no estuve pero le pedi el fa a la secre
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: si?... o.0 huy no ni idea... llegan a la casa o toca ir a la principal?
<andresmujica> la ultima vez le llegaron a la casa ??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: no....
<SergioMeneses> me toco pedirle a ud el numero de guia y ir por ellos a la central :S
<SergioMeneses> lo mando por deprisa?
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-25
<Guest4810> hi
<krlox> holla
<inbitado34> hola, alguien usa tarjeta de video ATI ?
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-26
 * IngForigua se rie de la lista de uco
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-27
<comando22> una ayuda
<comando22> como le pongo a mi ubuntu los efectos
<comando22> de escritorio
<Guest8834> hola
<UchihaItachi> buenas noches
<IngForigua> UchihaItachi: hi
<matamenas> hi 
<IngForigua> matamenas: hi
<UchihaItachi> soy estudiante, acabo de hacer un paquete deb, pero necesito ayuda para q el programa aparezca en el menu
 * IngForigua jamas ha empaquetado nada
<UchihaItachi> no... es mi primera vez jajajajaja
<UchihaItachi> segun un manual q lei, debia agregar un archivo en usr/share/menu/miprograma
<UchihaItachi> pero no funciona una vez instalo el deb...
<IngForigua> UchihaItachi: te recomendaria que escribieras a la lista
<IngForigua> ahora todos andan zzz o con guayabo
<IngForigua> :S
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/es
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-19
<Polo> buenos tardes
<viperhoot> Polo: hola hola !
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-20
<Duende>  hola gente de ubuntu una duda, estaba haciendo algo con un ubuntu en vivo en un portatil y cerré la tapa y cuando la abrí me pide una clave para entrar de nuevo, cuál es ?? uds saben??
<BartOC3> Buenas Tardes
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-21
<SergioMeneses> hey viperhoot 
<SergioMeneses> en la u?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: en casa
<viperhoot> cansado pero tranquilo ;)
<viperhoot> que tal todo ?
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-24
<battlefield3> hola paisanos
<DGUERRERO> buenas noches battlefield3
<battlefield3> DGUERRERO,  ¿sabe arreglar drivers?
<DGUERRERO> como asi? compilarlos?
<battlefield3> pues
<battlefield3> lo que pas
<battlefield3> a
<battlefield3> es que mi pc se le va la internet y en la barra de estado sale conectada 
<battlefield3> no es el router
<battlefield3> alguien no hace mucho me ayudó en ese problema
<battlefield3> "meter el driver a la fuerza"
<battlefield3> me dijeron que el driver estaba dañado
<DGUERRERO> que distribucuoin usas?
<battlefield3> no se
<battlefield3> ¿qué es distribución?
<DGUERRERO> por ejemplo, yo estoy usando Kubuntu 12.04
<DGUERRERO> esa es mi distribucion
<DGUERRERO> tu puedes estar usando ubuntu 12.10 o 10.04
<battlefield3> aaaa
<battlefield3> yo uso la 10.04 la Quetzal
<DGUERRERO> jeje la quetzal es la 12.10
<battlefield3> chagos
<battlefield3> que pena
<battlefield3> es la quetzal
<battlefield3> DGUERRERO, ¿me ayuda?
<DGUERRERO> ok, ps lo primero sería que intentara reinstalar el network manager
<battlefield3> DGUERRERO, ¿me acepta como amigo? tengo que irme, para seguir hablando
<DGUERRERO> jeje no se preocupe, yo casi simepre ando por aqui en el IRC
<DGUERRERO> o si no, pregunte por el twitter o por la pagina de facebook, que tambien ando por ahi
<battlefield3> ¿como lo busco?
<DGUERRERO> incluso, si puede, asista mañana al aniversario de la comunidad http://ubuntu-co.com/7mo-Aniversario-Ubuntu-Colombia
<battlefield3> soy de Cúcuta
<battlefield3> ¿como le encuentro?
<DGUERRERO> que lastima, sin embargo estos son nuestros canales de ayuda  http://ubuntu-co.com/social
<DGUERRERO> http://ubuntu-co.com/ayuda
<battlefield3> ok
<battlefield3> hasta luego DGUERRERO 
<DGUERRERO> ok, buena noche battlefield3
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-25
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, hey hey
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, o/
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, como vamos?
<viperhoot> domingo por la tarde, poniendome al día con todo para mañana :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> yo andaba durmiendo
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<viperhoot> jajaja envidia
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, neh me toco madrugar a poner navidad
<SergioMeneses> un domingo
<viperhoot> la decoración y eso ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, cosas de familia
#ubuntu-co 2013-11-19
<BartOC3> Hola Don SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, pong
<BartOC3> Listo Don SergioMeneses por aqui ando..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si ya le dije a pablo q entrara aqui
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<BartOC3> Buenas PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> hola BartOC3 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<SergioMeneses> ya llega joseantonio
<PabloRubianes> antes que nada te voy a decir... no me gusta estas intrigado
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, lol
<SergioMeneses> bueno estamos jose BartOC3 y PabloRubianes 
<BartOC3> jaja PabloRubianes acostumbrese...xD 
<SergioMeneses> empecemos con su sorpreda BartOC3 
<BartOC3> en Colombia es normal 
<SergioMeneses> cuentenos todo sin omitir detalles jajaja
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Ytdt01P67JI/Tg4nld4qxBI/AAAAAAAALD0/l1VmUc4-HfM/s400/diego-lugano.jpg   
<PabloRubianes> esto es uruguay!
<BartOC3> Bueno primero que todo  llevamos dos semanas reunidos con la Alcaldia de Cartagena
<BartOC3> para la realizacion del evento en el Centro de conversiones de Cartagena de indias.
<BartOC3> y la secreteria de educacion de cartagena
<BartOC3> En Fin no se pudo conseguir el Centro de converciones para el evento. Pero se tenia el plan B que era la Universidad Tecnologica de Bolivar
<BartOC3> Es una universidad privada y es muy prestigiosa en Colombia...
<BartOC3> link: http://www.unitecnologica.edu.co/
<BartOC3> Ya se hablo con el director de Programa de Ingeneria de la universidad y se le paso la carta y ya tenemos aprobacion..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, y tenemos algun limite con las instalaciones? o tenemos q pasar el requerimiento?
<PabloRubianes> como dato de experiencia
<BartOC3> Si tenemos que pasar el espacio a utilizar... (Auditorios, Salones, Sillas, Mesas, VideoBeans)
<PabloRubianes> hay que tener cuidado, en el primer ubuconla fue en una universidad privada, y ellos quisieron poner oradores y no fue muy buena experiencia
<PabloRubianes> pero depende que cada institucion, solo tiene que quedar claro que el evento es de la comunidad no de la universidad
<BartOC3> PabloRubianes:  Si correcto pero ya con esta universidad hemos realizado flisol, SFD y jornadas de Sl
<PabloRubianes> si ya tienen experiencias previas mejor
<BartOC3> y siempre hemos sido autonomos del evento ellos son solo un patrocinador mas del evento..
<PabloRubianes> era solo el consejo de la experiencia, SergioMeneses ya conoce la historia de la primer ubucon
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si eso mismo iba a comentar
<BartOC3> Este es el Campus que se va a utilizar http://www.unitecnologica.edu.co/acerca-de-la-utb/sobre-la-universidad/campus-universitarios
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, igual no esta de mas tener eso presente
<BartOC3> Si claro asi es..
<BartOC3> Bueno esto fue lo que se le solicito a la universidad..
<BartOC3> - Auditorios (Toca definir, el numero de auditorios)
<BartOC3> - Salones cercanos al auditorio (Toca definir el numero de salones)
<BartOC3> - Patrocinio para un Conferencista Internacional (Transporte y Hospedaje)
<BartOC3> - Se cuenta con Internet Banda Ancha de 8 MB en todo el campus para el evento
<PabloRubianes> y a eso dijeron que si?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, se ve excelente
<BartOC3> Y se le envio la carta y me reune con los Decanos de Ingeneria, Decano de tecnologia de sistemas y Decano de Ingenera de Sistemas
<BartOC3> El 18 de noviembre de 2013 03:35, Jairo Enrique Serrano Castañeda <jairo.serrano@gmail.com> escribió:
<BartOC3> Bueno ya tenemos una aprobación, falta ponernos pilas a ver que se necesita.// 
<BartOC3> Y esta fue la respuesta recibida..
<PabloRubianes> buen trabajo BartOC3 
<BartOC3> Estoy esperando la carta de confirmacion de todo para compartirla
<PabloRubianes> nunca tuvimos patrocinio para conferencistas
<BartOC3> Gracias PabloRubianes no solo yo todo el equipo de trabajo de Cartagena entre esos Jairo Serrano..que ha sido clave
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, huy si hay que agradecerle a don Jairo!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hay que trabajar entonces en una lista de cosas que necesitemos... ya tenemos una creo hay q actualizarla
<BartOC3> Si Asi es SergioMeneses tenemos que hacer la lista de que se necesita.. para que quede cuadrado todo este año..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si ademas hay elecciones
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, yo le pase a SergioMeneses el dise;o tentativo del baner para el "en contruccion" el sitio
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana puedo pasar los dns
<SergioMeneses> bueno BartOC3 PabloRubianes que mas necesitamos en el sitio web?
<PabloRubianes> y armar eso cuanto antes en  www.ubuconla.org
<PabloRubianes> que secciones tendra
<PabloRubianes> estuve viendo el blueprint y con poca cosa se puede hacer lo que pedis, sobretodo el registro
<PabloRubianes> el primer a;o usamos google forms y fue genial
<BartOC3> PabloRubianes:  en cuanto a las secciones...ver eventos en colombia.. http://barcampse.org/
<BartOC3> PabloRubianes:  nosotros estamos utilizando eventioz...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, BartOC3 se pueden usar google-forms de nuevo, no le veo problema
<SergioMeneses> que dicen?
<jose> eventbrite?/
<PabloRubianes> jose, es solo para tener una lista estimada
<jose> ah, bueno
<PabloRubianes> hay algo que es claro con el registro
<jose> (eventbrite es gratis)
<PabloRubianes> al ser gratis, lo que este en el registro puede variar muchisimo!
<BartOC3> Eventioz tambien.. jose es lo mismo..:P
<jose> ah, bueno
<BartOC3> como asi PabloRubianes ?? de variar ?
<jose> 'Eventioz, una compañía de Eventbrite'
<jose> :P
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, que mucha gente no se registra y otra lo hace y no va
<SergioMeneses> jose, son lo mismo... eso le dije a BartOC3 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, aunq seria bueno q la gente hiciera la inscripcion y imprimiera el check in que genere evenbrite
<PabloRubianes> igual para el registro lo necesitariamos unos 3 meses antes
<PabloRubianes> por ahora con alguna informacion
<PabloRubianes> donde sera
<PabloRubianes> abrir el llamado a charlas
<PabloRubianes> y datos de los eventos pasados
<PabloRubianes> como que estariamos no?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, el servidor es tuyo no?
<SergioMeneses> la informacion general del evento
<BartOC3> Perfec PabloRubianes me parece perfecto abrir el registro 3 meses antes.. y charlas en Abril
<PabloRubianes> no
<SergioMeneses> es mas el llamado a charla por ahora podria esperar
<PabloRubianes> charlas cuanto antes
<PabloRubianes> si se pudiera hoy mejro
<PabloRubianes> cuando es el evento al final?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, en agosto... en la fecha que aparece en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> la informacion que esta confirmada es la de la wiki
<BartOC3> Agosto 2014 (Días del 14 al 16: Jueves - Viernes - Sabado)
<PabloRubianes> bien entonces en junio hay que tener cerrado el llamado
<BartOC3> hay que definir si 3 dias o 2 
<PabloRubianes> a la gente le gusta saber que hay con anticipacion
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, el server es tuyo no_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<BartOC3> PabloRubianes:  si es de nosotros el hosting..
<PabloRubianes> te mando por mail un tar con el banner para ponerlo en el sitio
<PabloRubianes> y hago el cambio de dns
<PabloRubianes> te parece?
<BartOC3> Perfecto PabloRubianes quedo Atento..
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, que mas hace falta para el sitio?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ↑↑↑↑
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, enviado
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, los textos de bienvenida
<PabloRubianes> y alguna foto de la comunidad de colombia
<BartOC3> Listo perfecto PabloRubianes recibido..!! :P
<PabloRubianes> fijate como queda en mi localhost andaba bien
<PabloRubianes> por las dudas reenviame los dns por si los perdi
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, a mi me gustaria el video de mark o de jono de portada con algo de informacion pero basica 
<jose> yo puedo conseguir el de jono
<jose> o al menos intentar
<BartOC3> PabloRubianes:  apenas los consiga te los paso..
<SergioMeneses> jose, ya estan en youtube 
<jose> (me refiero a uno nuevo)
<SergioMeneses> los de las versiones anteriores
<SergioMeneses> jose, seria bueno conseguirlo pero para el dia del evento y mostrarlo alla :) - imho
<jose> claro, a eso me refiero
<PabloRubianes> si quieren pedirle uno nuevo no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jose dejemos lo del video nuevo agendado entonces para hacer pero congelado... aun ando mirando si jono puede venir
<SergioMeneses> al igual que dpm
<PabloRubianes> dpm seria bueno porque habla espa;ol
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, popdemos entonces poner como confirmado el lugar del evento en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, :)
<BartOC3> Si Señor y enviarlo por la lista..!!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, total
<SergioMeneses> mmm... PabloRubianes me dejo pensando con lo de la foto, no tenemos alguna foto decente de todos BartOC3 ?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  yo no he visto foto decente de UCO...xD jeje 
<BartOC3> toca buscar en los albunes para ver
<PabloRubianes> busquen una que no sea desente entonces :P
<PabloRubianes> mandenme lo que tengan
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, me da pena... no hay foto q no aparezca una cerveza
<SergioMeneses> bueno hay que buscar... sino se edita entonces ^^
<PabloRubianes> si mandenla editada
<SergioMeneses> yo ya empece a publicar cosilla de la ubuconla en mi blog y los ven re-blog o re-tweet 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, BartOC3 jose algo mas a discutir? ... tenemos q salir rapido del sitio web para solicitar otros patrocinios en especial el de canonnical
<SergioMeneses> aunque Michelle ya me dije que no habia ningun inconveniente
<jose> yo tambien tengo que conseguir un patrocinio de no se que empresa :P
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  pero para los demas patrocinio...!!
<BartOC3> O poner bonita la Wiki
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, podria ser... aunq un sitio propio nos daria como mas cache no?
<PabloRubianes> si, hay que hacerlo cuanto antes
<PabloRubianes> ya me pongo con eso
<PabloRubianes> espero los dns devuelta BartOC3 no se donde deje el otro mail :S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jejeje vale! se aprecia mucho el esfuerzo!!!
<SergioMeneses> se cayo bart =/ ... 
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jose algo adicional?
<jose> no por aqui
<PabloRubianes> yo no
<PabloRubianes> sino ma;ana hablo con bart
<PabloRubianes> asi que yo cerre
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale! si quieres enviale mail
<PabloRubianes> ya le envie el banner para que arme la escructura del sitio
<SergioMeneses> bueno jose PabloRubianes salgo q ando investigando como cambiar el puerto 80 en zimbra porq me bloquea apache por defecto
<jose> ok!
<PabloRubianes> bueno saludos
#ubuntu-co 2013-11-20
<Ubuntero|36058> hola a todos
<Ubuntero|92609> hi
#ubuntu-co 2013-11-21
<simpleirc1> Buenas Noches
<JHOSMAN> Alguien me puede explicar como se usa el tipo de dato DECIMAL en MYSQL?
<JHOSMAN> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/es/precision-math-decimal-changes.html
<JHOSMAN> tengo este error
<JHOSMAN> #1427 - For float(M,D), double(M,D) or decimal(M,D), M must be >= D (column 'promedio').
<SergioMeneses> quien sera el simpleirc1 
<simpleirc1> yop....
<JHOSMAN> xD
<SergioMeneses> simpleirc1, como el don chichi
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> oe simpleirc1 le tengo un proyecto q le va a gustar!
<simpleirc1> naaaaa 
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
#ubuntu-co 2014-11-19
<jijo> Alo
<jijo> Alo
<jijo> alo
<jijo> alo
#ubuntu-co 2014-11-20
<angelrell369> Buenas noches a todos...
<angelrell369> Ya paso la REUNION?
<Ubuntero|36118> JOSELUISC
<Ubuntero|36118> KIAI
<Ubuntero|36118> HP ESTO SOLO MAYUS
<JoseLuisC> kai
<Ubuntero|36118> LLEGUE
<Ubuntero|36118> ! H "% MIN TARDE
<Ubuntero|36118> 1 H 25 min tarde
<Ubuntero|57635> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co 2014-11-21
<Ubuntero|12252> Hola a todos tengo una serie de dudas si me pudieran colaborar ?
<Ubuntero|12252> ...
<Ubuntero|98387> alguien online ?
#ubuntu-co 2014-11-22
<agsumaju123> hola a todos buenas tardes, podria ayudarme a solucionar un problema con los iconos de busqueda de Ubuntu no me muestra los iconos y soy nuevo en linux. Gracias!!!
<agsumaju123> hola a tddos, podria por favor ayudarme en la busqueda de Ubuntu 14.04 no me aparecen los iconos de las aplicaciones pero al darle click puedo ingresar a las aplicaciones que tengo. agradezco cualquier ayuda, gracias!!!
<agsumaju123> good afternoon, could you please help me, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 everything is working fine  but except the search icon i can not watch it.
<agsumaju123> I appreciate any help thank Bogota- Colombia
<agsumaju123> my email is agsumaju@gmail.com
#ubuntu-co 2015-11-19
<ofprieto> hola naudy como esta
#ubuntu-co 2017-11-23
<st_iron> hola
<genii> hm
